# Dwight Howard - 27 & 11



## Prolific Scorer

And totally abused Ben Wallace, 27 11 3 asts 2 blocks 1 stl


----------



## bbasok

talk aboıut BOOzer 24 pts 19 rbs


----------



## JRose5

I missed the game due to some exams, but looks like I didn't miss much from the Bulls side.
I woulda liked to watch Howard though, he's well on his way to being a monster.

And he's turning 21 in what, December? He's a few months younger then me.
That's sick.


----------



## duncan2k5

that block where he sent ben gordon's layup into the nosebleeds was sickdiculouscular


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

This guy was ranked #30 on the Yahoo fantasy draft rankings. Good thing I picked him up.


----------



## HKF

Well he got hosed from the all-star game a year ago. Which better not happen this year.


----------



## shakespeare

I bet Magic fans are so glad Orlando took Howard and not Okafor.

Nothing against Okafor, but Howard is a man-child.


----------



## JuX

Chan said:


> This guy was ranked #30 on the Yahoo fantasy draft rankings. Good thing I picked him up.


I had him on my team as well.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Howard will have lots of games like this this season. He's the East's best center, easily. Shaq is on a rapid decline and is simply a good center nowadays.

Dwight would of had 30 plus points easily, but the refs took him out of the second half early with some iffy calls.


----------



## socco

Are we going to get a thread every time he has a decent game? He's a good, no, great player. Act like it.


----------



## Card Trader

socco said:


> Are we going to get a thread every time he has a decent game? He's a good, no, great player. Act like it.


I was wondering the same thing, if we are going to get a thread for everytime a players goes for 25+ and 10, this will get out of hand as that happens multiple times EVERY night.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Woopity Damn Doo.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Sounds like a bunch of haters.....But I would too with that stiff Andrew Bynum.

Orlando4Conf. Finals in 07.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Prolific Scorer said:


> Sounds like a bunch of haters.....But I would too with that stiff Andrew Bynum.
> 
> Orlando4Conf. Finals in 07.


Nah, I'm just not sure the need to start a thread. Why would I hate Orlando?

Lamar is averaging 27 and 11 but I won't start a thread.


----------



## bballlife

Howard was very impressive last night. I am not sure he even broke a sweat.

Won't be long now before he is considered a top 5 player in the league.


----------



## Card Trader

Funny that a Magic fan actually thinks there are haters out there against Orlando. Orlando is one of the most insignificant teams in the NBA, so I doubt there are many haters out there.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Card Trader said:


> Funny that a Magic fan actually thinks there are haters out there against Orlando. Orlando is one of the most insignificant teams in the NBA, so I doubt there are many haters out there.


LOL, You make the Conf. Finals once in the last 15 years, whoopty doo.

All that talent with nothing to show for it....Don't worry, once Dwight's ready to take Orlando to Contender status he won't be content with the Conf. Finals once.


----------



## Card Trader

Prolific Scorer said:


> LOL, You make the Conf. Finals once in the last 15 years, whoopty doo.
> 
> All that talent with nothing to show for it....Don't worry, once Dwight's ready to take Orlando to Contender status he won't be content with the Conf. Finals once.


Facts are not your friend.


----------



## ralaw

It's threads like this coupled with fanboys that cause the hate club to begin. At this point Howard had a great game and I'm sure most people believe he'll be among the elite players in this league by season's end, but creating a thread pointing out his 27 and 11 game is really selling the kid short, as I expect a couple of 40/20 games mixed in with a few 30/20. There are numerous players in the league who could get 27 and 11 on Ben Wallace.


----------



## jazzy1

Well Darko was solid as well combined with Howard they had 34 points and 15 rebs not bad at all. 

The kid is on his way to Superstardom. Can't believe Detroit traded him.


----------



## HKF

jazzy1 said:


> Well Darko was solid as well combined with Howard they had 34 points and 15 rebs not bad at all.
> 
> The kid is on his way to Superstardom. Can't believe Detroit traded him.


Darko is not on his way to superstardom. 7 points and 4 rebounds and he'll be a superstar? C'mon. He'll be a role playing big.


----------



## Feed_Dwight

Is it a crime to be excited about a player who's significantly improved over the offseason? IMO, its much more refreshing than the same old "Kobe vs Lebron vs Wade" threads. I can only think of one other 20 year old who's ever dominated the way Dwight is right now, so chill. If you don't want to read the thread, then don't.


----------



## JuX

HKF said:


> Darko is not on his way to superstardom. 7 points and 4 rebounds and he'll be a superstar? C'mon. He'll be a role playing big.


Perhaps he's only being sarcastic.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Darko will never be anything special, but his passing ability, defense, and skill set will allow him to be a quality starting big man for years to come. Honestly, I can see 11 and 7, with 2-3 blocks from Darko in his best seasons... and I'd take that every day of the week.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Prolific Scorer said:


> LOL, You make the Conf. Finals once in the last 15 years, whoopty doo.
> 
> All that talent with nothing to show for it....Don't worry, once Dwight's ready to take Orlando to Contender status he won't be content with the Conf. Finals once.


Your comeback is what his team did? I mean, I would understand it if he PLAYED for the team, but his role of cheering for them has an extremely miniscule role in how they play. Saying something on the line of a comeback like "your team won how many games last year!?" automatically invalidates anything you've said in the entire thread, in my mind. Stop doing it.


Anywho, the point is that Dwight IS a great player. Yeah. He's going to get a lot of 20-10 games this season... however, there were a lot of players last night that played astoundingly. Let's wait a couple weeks before players start getting their own threads and whatnot. If this were the case you could have made 15 individual threads about players who did well last night.


----------



## jazzy1

Juxtaposed said:


> Perhaps he's only being sarcastic.



Perhaps


----------



## HB

ralaw said:


> It's threads like this coupled with fanboys that cause the hate club to begin. At this point Howard had a great game and I'm sure most people believe he'll be among the elite players in this league by season's end, but creating a thread pointing out his 27 and 11 game is really selling the kid short, as I expect a couple of 40/20 games mixed in with a few 30/20. There are numerous players in the league who could get 27 and 11 on Ben Wallace.


Exactly. And no offense to Dwight, but there were a couple of players that had just as exceptional a night as he did

Boozer, Vince, Pierce, Kidd, Z-Bo, Ridnour etc I know there is a lot to look forward in this kid, but if with all this hype the magic dont make the playoffs this season, I personally would consider it a huge disappointment


----------



## carrrnuttt

To the Magic fan-b0i: What does it say about the 6'7" Marion when he had almost the exact same numbers as Dwight last night even in blocks?

OR, what does it say about the 7'+ Howard when he got basically the stats of a 6'7" dude?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

jazzy1 said:


> Well Darko was solid as well combined with Howard they had 34 points and 15 rebs not bad at all.
> 
> The kid is on his way to Superstardom. Can't believe Detroit traded him.


I hope this is just good sarcasm.


----------



## Pioneer10

The Dumbest move by USA basketball and coach K was not to play Howard 30+ minutes during the World Championships. The defense was literally night and day when he was in the game


----------



## NugzFan

socco said:


> Are we going to get a thread every time he has a decent game? He's a good, no, great player. Act like it.



:clap:


----------



## ralaw

carrrnuttt said:


> To the Magic fan-b0i: What does it say about the 6'7" Marion when he had almost the exact same numbers as Dwight last night even in blocks?
> 
> OR, what does it say about the 7'+ Howard when he got basically the stats of a 6'7" dude?


It would tell us that Marion had a good game?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Feed_Dwight said:


> Is it a crime to be excited about a player who's significantly improved over the offseason? IMO, its much more refreshing than the same old "Kobe vs Lebron vs Wade" threads. I can only think of one other 20 year old who's ever dominated the way Dwight is right now, so chill. If you don't want to read the thread, then don't.


This forum will get boring if we get a thread every time a player drops 27 and 11. If some loser like Malik Allen did this then you can start the thread, but if Howard is as good as the thread starter thinks he is this shouldn't be a big deal.

Phoenix only makes the conference finals once in the past 15 years? Do some research if you are clueless young man.


----------



## AK-47

Why does this deserve a thread. Dwight has had much better games, it's not like it is a career game for him that needs to be brough to attention. And 11 rebounds is like cake for him. So, this thread is pointless because it suprises no one.


----------



## cima

D Ho is the new Shaq. go ahead and bow down. as much as it pains me to say, D12 >>>>>> Amare.


----------



## cv3bandwagon

With his incrediable 27-11 game he's broken numerous NBA records, won Orlando home court advantage in the playoffs and have them as the favorites to win the title for the next 10 years. Well maybe not, he had a good game but come on now people this is pretty much what most good bigs average. He's not really that good if you make a big deal out of it every time he gets the status quo.


----------



## Cap

Dwight Howard is good, but 27 and 11 is not enough to post a thread about the guy. We already know he's capable of that, it's not like we haven't seen it before. And it's certainly not like he went for 40 and 20, that would certainly warrant a thread.

And as I said before the preseason, Magic will go far in the East, perhaps even making the conference finals.


----------



## JNice

Geez, so many people *****ing about a damned thread being made. Somebody wanted to give Dwight props. Deal with it. You are only fueling the firing by responding.


----------



## ralaw

JNice said:


> Geez, so many people *****ing about a damned thread being made. Somebody wanted to give Dwight props. Deal with it. You are only fueling the firing by responding.


Actually, I would say you just did that by posting that, as people will feel the need to debate with you, whereas before they were just posting their opinion on the topic. Nonetheless, I expect this to be typical performance from Dwight Howard this year.


----------



## JNice

ralaw said:


> Actually, I would say you just did that by posting that, as people will feel the need to debate with you, whereas before they were just posting their opinion on the topic.



But the difference is, I don't care. If I don't want to see a thread about Dwight Howard getting 27 and 11, I don't click a thread titled Dwight Howard - 27 & 11.


----------



## ralaw

JNice said:


> But the difference is, I don't care. If I don't want to see a thread about Dwight Howard getting 27 and 11, I don't click a thread entitled Dwight Howard - 27 & 11.


I think thats a great point, but this fact won't stop people from voicing their opinion on the topic. It seems most people in this thread expect this from Dwight Howard, so in a sense it would be like a Kobe Bryant fan making a thread entitled _"Kobe Bryant - 30+ points"_. Now, I'm not telling someone what they have a right to post, but what sort of discussion do you expect form a thread like this? About as far as the discussion will go is, _"Okay!"_


----------



## JNice

ralaw said:


> I think thats a great point, but this fact won't stop people from voicing their opinion on the topic. It seems most people in this thread expect this from Dwight Howard, so in a sense it would be like a Kobe Bryant fan making a thread entitled _"Kobe Bryant - 30+ points"_. Now, I'm not telling someone what they have a right to post, but what sort of discussion do you expect form a thread like this? About as far as the discussion will go is, _"Okay!"_



I have no problem with people voicing their opinion and in any thread like this I would expect it. But it is awfully stupid for like a dozen people to feel the need to point out the "pointlessness" of the thread. 

And no, I would not expect a lengthy discussion on a thread like this. I also don't think someone making a thread like this because they are excited their guy just had a dominating game against one of the better defensive teams in the league to start the season is something for people to get all up in arms about.

But some people just like to ***** ...


----------



## Tooeasy

I believe he actually had 20 and 9 at halftime, but he spent quite a bit of time on the bench during the second half, or else we couldve been lookin at a much more dominate game.


----------



## ralaw

JNice said:


> I have no problem with people voicing their opinion and in any thread like this I would expect it. But it is awfully stupid for like a dozen people to feel the need to point out the "pointlessness" of the thread.
> 
> And no, I would not expect a lengthy discussion on a thread like this. I also don't think someone making a thread like this because they are excited their guy just had a dominating game against one of the better defensive teams in the league to start the season is something for people to get all up in arms about.
> 
> But some people just like to ***** ...


My only concern with it is if every guy "excited about how his favorite player played" made a thread like this after every game, it would seriously hinder the value of the site and simply turn it into a bunch of fanboys arguing with a bunch of haters.


----------



## AK-47

I could of made one about Boozer, but you know, it doesn't warrant one because a 24/19 isn't out of this world. Much less a 27/11 stat line.


----------



## essbee

Card Trader said:


> Funny that a Magic fan actually thinks there are haters out there against Orlando. Orlando is one of the most insignificant teams in the NBA, so I doubt there are many haters out there.



lmfao


----------



## Hairy Midget




----------



## socco

JNice said:


> But the difference is, I don't care. If I don't want to see a thread about Dwight Howard getting 27 and 11, I don't click a thread titled Dwight Howard - 27 & 11.


So you'd be cool with 15-20 threads like this every night cluttering up the board?


----------



## Tooeasy

Hairy Midget said:


>


filthy.


----------



## jokeaward

Chan said:


> This guy was ranked #30 on the Yahoo fantasy draft rankings. Good thing I picked him up.


I was going to pick him in the second, to combine Ming and Howard, but he went right as the round started.


----------



## CrossOver

Hairy Midget said:


>


BenGo just got D-Ho'd.


----------



## Tooeasy

i got him in the second round, 24th pick.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand

Isn't Howard still technically a PF though, since he is starting there?

He seems to be another Duncan in the sense that he's REALLY a C but he wants to be a PF.

That's one thing that always bothered me about Duncan, and now Howard is doing the same thing.


----------



## DuMa

what better footsteps to follow than duncan's? arguably the best PF/C combo in history. 

and DHo had to block off getting hit in the head by the backboard to block that shot. thats more impressive than the block itself.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand

DuMa said:


> what better footsteps to follow than duncan's? arguably the best PF/C combo in history.
> 
> and DHo had to block off getting hit in the head by the backboard to block that shot. thats more impressive than the block itself.


I'm not arguing that, I'm just saying Duncan and Howard should really be C's but for certain reasons to their own physical advantage they want to be as you said PF/C's, not even C/PF's like say Camby.

With the physical tools Howard has he needs to be a damn C.


----------



## jokeaward

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> I'm not arguing that, I'm just saying Duncan and Howard should really be C's but for certain reasons to their own physical advantage they want to be as you said PF/C's, not even C/PF's like say Camby.
> 
> With the physical tools Howard has he needs to be a damn C.


A rose by any other name would smell as sweet. Whatever his position is, he's doing what he should do.


----------



## 1 Penny

lol... okay Im a big fan of d-howard.

but if his fans will make a thread everytime he puts up 20/10.. then the board will be clogged with howard games.

I expect him to have a lot of 25+ 10+ games.... not surprising really... 

and I know its on Ben Wallace... but its a back to back game for him and its just the start of the season (still fresh off a long break, still rounding off to form)... now factor in Howard's beastiness.. then you get dominated.

Marion gets a lot of 20/10s, even 30/20... 

so I'm actually still waiting for D-Howard to truelly dominate... i can smell a 20/20 game in like a week.


----------



## Feed_Dwight

1 Penny said:


> but if his fans will make a thread everytime he puts up 20/10.. then the board will be clogged with howard games.


I really doubt we'll see a thread every time he puts up 20/10. Its just the beginning of the season and some people are excited about his improvement. Its not a big deal.....


----------



## Feed_Dwight

socco said:


> So you'd be cool with 15-20 threads like this every night cluttering up the board?


There were only two other players who had 27/11 that night, and this thread would have died after 2 or 3 responses if it weren't for people complaining about it.


----------



## Nikos

Based on last seasons stats why is Dwight Howard not a better shot blocker? He averaged only 1.5 BPG per 40, whereas a rookie he averaged 2.0 BPG per 40. He certainly has a good vertical and nice timing. Is he relatively slower in terms of lateral quickness? For such a great athlete I would expect at least 2 - 2.5BPG from him. Is he capable of this? Or is his peak potential basically a young Shaq type on Offense with less shot blocking and defense?


----------



## HKF

It doesn't matter what position Howard plays, centers will always defend him.


----------



## Feed_Dwight

Nikos said:


> Based on last seasons stats why is Dwight Howard not a better shot blocker? He averaged only 1.5 BPG per 40, whereas a rookie he averaged 2.0 BPG per 40. He certainly has a good vertical and nice timing. Is he relatively slower in terms of lateral quickness? For such a great athlete I would expect at least 2 - 2.5BPG from him. Is he capable of this? Or is his peak potential basically a young Shaq type on Offense with less shot blocking and defense?


In his rookie season, he was a non-factor in Orlando's offense. His sole focus was on defense and rebounding. Now that he's the main focus of their offense, he's not concentrating as much on blocking shots. Also, there is more to defense than just blocking shots. He's gotten better as far as positioning for rebounds and so on. I think his steals are also up, or at least they were in the pre-season. You're right though, I would expect more than 2 bpg from him. I think they'll go up a little as he gets more experience.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Feed_Dwight said:


> Is it a crime to be excited about a player who's significantly improved over the offseason? IMO, its much more refreshing than the same old "Kobe vs Lebron vs Wade" threads. I can only think of one other 20 year old who's ever dominated the way Dwight is right now, so chill. If you don't want to read the thread, then don't.


THANK YOU.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

unluckyseventeen said:


> Your comeback is what his team did? I mean, I would understand it if he PLAYED for the team, but his role of cheering for them has an extremely miniscule role in how they play. Saying something on the line of a comeback like "your team won how many games last year!?" automatically invalidates anything you've said in the entire thread, in my mind. Stop doing it.
> 
> 
> Anywho, the point is that Dwight IS a great player. Yeah. He's going to get a lot of 20-10 games this season... however, there were a lot of players last night that played astoundingly. Let's wait a couple weeks before players start getting their own threads and whatnot. If this were the case you could have made 15 individual threads about players who did well last night.


LOL, like your vote counts? Thanks :wlift:


----------



## Prolific Scorer

carrrnuttt said:


> To the Magic fan-b0i: What does it say about the 6'7" Marion when he had almost the exact same numbers as Dwight last night even in blocks?
> 
> OR, what does it say about the 7'+ Howard when he got basically the stats of a 6'7" dude?


What does it say that Marion's been in the league 8 years and Dwight's not even 21 yet? Oh yeah, that's right.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Jamel Irief said:


> This forum will get boring if we get a thread every time a player drops 27 and 11. If some loser like Malik Allen did this then you can start the thread, but if Howard is as good as the thread starter thinks he is this shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> Phoenix only makes the conference finals once in the past 15 years? Do some research if you are clueless young man.


The Statement wasn't meant to be on point, and you completely missed the meaning of the statement, so please.....move along you illegal Alien :wlift:


----------



## Prolific Scorer

I mean.....The meaning of the thread was just to show love to a guy who's kinda been slept on the last 2 years.....and he helped beat one of the better teams in the Eastern Conference, and did so pretty effeciently.

That's all, damn.


----------



## HB

Marcus Camby last night

16pts, 18 rebs, 4 blocks, 4 assists, 1 steal

Forget the durability issue, is Howard a better player than Camby?


----------



## Hairy Midget

HB said:


> Marcus Camby last night
> 
> 16pts, 18 rebs, 4 blocks, 4 assists, 1 steal
> 
> Forget the durability issue, is Howard a better player than Camby?


Yes.


----------



## HB

Hairy Midget said:


> Yes.


Why?


----------



## Hairy Midget

HB said:


> Why?


Numerous reasons:

Howard plays in the post, Camby doesn't. Dwight will score more this season, playing strictly in the post, whereas Camby will likely score 12 to 13 ppg on jumpshots and putbacks.

Dwight is a better rebounder. He was second in RPG, and first in total rebounds last season.

Dwight shot 53% last year, Camby shot 47%.

Dwight lead the NBA in dunks last season while scoring 3 more ppg.

Dwight is only 19, Camby has been in the NBA since 1996 and has never averaged more points than Howard did at age 18/19.

Howard has improved significantly in nearly every facet of the game this offseason.



I could keep going and going...


----------



## Hairy Midget

I can't believe I just tried to prove how Dwight is better than Marcus Camby.

haha Nevermind if you can't see it without someone explaining it to you, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## SheriffKilla

well now D.Howard not only had one 27/11 game he is also averaging 27/11 for the season
because it was the first game
it was one of the most impressive individual performances since the season begun 
also the magic beat the bulls who just finished destroying last year's champs by 42 points

the 11 rebounds is strong but not out of the ordinary for Dwight
the 27 is impressive though 
I believe his shooting was like 11-13 or something like that 
that like 80%
in the "Predict D.Howard stats" thread i had him averaging like 19 as did most people(except crazy Magic fans homering away...25/15 and so on)


----------



## Feed_Dwight

HB said:


> Marcus Camby last night
> 
> 16pts, 18 rebs, 4 blocks, 4 assists, 1 steal
> 
> Forget the durability issue, is Howard a better player than Camby?


lol... Camby is at the end of his prime and has averaged 11/9 over his career. Dwight is 20 and has averaged 14/11 over his career, and he's looking to average well over 20/12 this season. Camby is a role player, not a star. The only area that Camby is better is in shot blocking. Dwight dominates in every other catagory. Its not even close.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Like I said when I predicted his stats.....I'm sticking with it.

23.1 Points
13.9 Rebounds
2.1 Blocks
56% Fg


----------



## HB

Feed_Dwight said:


> lol... Camby is at the end of his prime and has averaged 11/9 over his career. Dwight is 20 and has averaged 14/11 over his career, and he's looking to average well over 20/12 this season. Camby is a role player, not a star. The only area that Camby is better is in shot blocking. Dwight dominates in every other catagory. Its not even close.


For you and Hairy Midget, you do know that Camby is just hitting his prime. No doubt Dwight will be a great player, but they said the same thing about Amare. At least with Camby with or without his injuries you know what you are getting.


----------



## Feed_Dwight

HB said:


> For you and Hairy Midget, you do know that Camby is just hitting his prime. No doubt Dwight will be a great player, but they said the same thing about Amare. At least with Camby with or without his injuries you know what you are getting.


At 32, you think Camby is just hitting his prime? In the NBA today, that is old. You can't say that an old player who relies a lot on athletic ability is just hitting his prime. See: Ben Wallace, Shaq. Hell, even KG's numbers are starting to go down and he's only 30.


----------



## Hairy Midget

HB said:


> For you and Hairy Midget, you do know that Camby is just hitting his prime. No doubt Dwight will be a great player, but they said the same thing about Amare. At least with Camby with or without his injuries you know what you are getting.


So you're saying because there's a chance Dwight Howard could someday have an injury, he's not as good as Marcus Camby, who regularly has injuries?


----------



## HB

Hairy Midget said:


> So you're saying because there's a chance Dwight Howard could someday have an injury, he's not as good as Marcus Camby, who regularly has injuries?


Nope thats not what am saying at all.


----------



## HB

Feed_Dwight said:


> At 32, you think Camby is just hitting his prime? In the NBA today, that is old. You can't say that an old player who relies a lot on athletic ability is just hitting his prime. See: Ben Wallace, Shaq. Hell, even KG's numbers are starting to go down and he's only 30.


Well considering he has never shot the ball as well as he did last year or rebounded as well as he did last year, yeah you could say he is in his prime.


----------



## ATLien

HB, why are you giving him a hard time about D-Ho yet yell at anyone who doesn't think Marcus William is the 2nd coming of Christ?


----------



## HB

TheATLien said:


> HB, why are you giving him a hard time about D-Ho yet yell at anyone who doesn't think Marcus William is the 2nd coming of Christ?


Lol good point. I just dug myself in a hole and had to at least try to save some face. Dwight is in fact better than Camby.


----------



## Cap

Move this garbage to the Magic board already.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Camby is not his prime
i say camby has 3 more years left and he is gonna get worse and worse each one
thats if he stay healthy


----------



## Prolific Scorer

EHL said:


> Move this garbage to the Magic board already.


Dwight Howard > Los Angeles Lakers


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Dwight played like crap tonight... way to jinx him.


----------



## Amareca

HB said:


> For you and Hairy Midget, you do know that Camby is just hitting his prime. No doubt Dwight will be a great player, but they said the same thing about Amare. At least with Camby with or without his injuries you know what you are getting.


Amare already IS/WAS a great player.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TlofxkWfRM0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TlofxkWfRM0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Best Series by a player in his first conference finals ever, that video is all from the same 4th quarter.


----------



## Hairy Midget

Amareca said:


> Amare already IS/WAS a great player.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TlofxkWfRM0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TlofxkWfRM0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Best Series by a player in his first conference finals ever, that video is all from the same 4th quarter.


Amare already WAS a good player.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Prolific Scorer said:


> Dwight Howard > Los Angeles Lakers


Dude, you are just making your posts more ridiculous as this thread grows. At first I thought you might have had a point... kind of, then you started spewing this.


----------



## cv3bandwagon

Tonight Bosh had 26 points (12-16FG, 2-3FT), 15 Rb's(6 Off), 2 steals and 2 blocks in 33 minutes. Do you see anybody making a thread about it? Nope, because that's what you expect you studs to get and it's not big deal....great game by him but still it's what I expect from him.


----------



## K-Dub

cv3bandwagon said:


> Tonight Bosh had 26 points (*12-26FG, 2-3FT*), 15 Rb's(6 Off), 2 steals and 2 blocks in 33 minutes. Do you see anybody making a thread about it? Nope, because that's what you expect you studs to get and it's not big deal....great game by him but still it's what I expect from him.


This is why nobody made a thread about Bosh.. gotta shoot better than that as a bigman.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

K-Dub said:


> This is why nobody made a thread about Bosh.. gotta shoot better than that as a bigman.


He shot 12-16. The poster made a mistake.


----------



## K-Dub

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> He shot 12-16. The poster made a mistake.


well then... gotta get to the line more.. yea thats it. The line.. :biggrin: good game still though


----------



## open mike

heheh.. yea good game by bosh but that doesnt belong in this thread, this is the Dwight Howard - 27 - 11 thread. 


Seriously though, Bosh was unstoppable this game only missing 4 shots. There is finally a solid group of young big men in the NBA. This is a really good thing to look forward to


----------



## Dee-Zy

cv3bandwagon said:


> Tonight Bosh had 26 points (12-26FG, 2-3FT), 15 Rb's(6 Off), 2 steals and 2 blocks in 33 minutes. Do you see anybody making a thread about it? Nope, because that's what you expect you studs to get and it's not big deal....great game by him but still it's what I expect from him.





open mike said:


> heheh.. yea good game by bosh but that doesnt belong in this thread, this is the Dwight Howard - 27 - 11 thread.


Exactly, BBB has such a hard on for Howard you should just forget about it.


----------



## HKF

Raptors fans have to have the biggest inferiority complex I have ever seen. They are worse then Cleveland Browns fans.


----------



## HKF

dp


----------



## Cap

...


----------



## Cap

Prolific Scorer said:


> Dwight Howard > Los Angeles Lakers


Los Angeles Lakers











Orlando Magic











Get used to it.


----------

